# Titanium Skyhawk



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just received a Titanium Skyhawk Eco-Drive today!!!

However...the mind is well and truly boggled














I am sure it is trying to tell me something







probably the time







but in which time zone







?

I can just about figure out how long it will take me to descend from 5000ft to 1000ft, convert gallons to litres and multply 340 by 25, but I'll be jiggered if I can tell you what the time is









But seriously - it's a damm fine watch, I like Eco-drive anyway and this is one of the best Eco-Drive implementations, I'm just not convinced about titanium and I'm not sure that the whole concept of the watch is for me.

I hate to sound ungrateful because I am not, I like the watch! And I truly appreciate the thoughts of the person who gave it to me... I just don't think it's me









Anyone else got one who can share their thoughts? Did you keep it? How often do you wear it? Have you worked what time it is yet


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have been wanting a Skyhawk for ages,keep going to buy one then never do









Fantastic watches,a lot of real pilots use them


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

If I can't figure out what time it is soon, I might have to ask a pilot what time it is.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Is there no instructions with it?

If not try the Citizen site


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks far too complicated for me


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi George,

I have a Navihawk, don't know if it's the same as your Skyhawk but sounds if it's the same movement. I do like the concept of these Citizen multifucntion watches and have it's normal battery cousin a Wingman. I got it a few years ago off E-bay in the U.S for $150 when you could not get one over here discounted. I don't think I would buy one now as I'm fully converted to mechanical!! but I would not sell it.

I don't ware it very often, but when I do I'm always amused by the way the hands wiz round till they show the right time when you "wake it up" Mine is the s. steel version so it's a fair lump of watch on your wrist but it's not uncomfatable. The only fault I can find with it is the lume is crap.

All in all a clever piece of kit, but as you said I'm jiggered if I can work all the time zones with out looking at the manual first.

MIKE.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes I have the mission control documents







, I think the flippin thing has got more functions than Apollo Mission Control!!! It's boxed, brand new today, dealer stamps, the full monty!

I have just had the hands whizzing around like crazy until they finally had a stab in the dark at Greenwich Mean Time







Its actually quite unnerving not having the crown connected to the hands of the watch









Its actually quite amusing really - I am of an age where I can actually use the slide rule on the flippin' thing, but have problems setting the time


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Can we have a picture please.









I can't function without pictures, bit of a curse.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Mike.

I think it is more or less the same as the Navihawk, same as I think it is about midnight.























I would hate to think what it would weigh in S/Steel







as it is a fair old lump in titanium. I must admit I had a "handbook moment" just now. I was doing a bit of web authoring and had put it back in its box. When I took it out again, the second hand started whizzing around until it had caught up with itself! Seriously techy or what?

Apparently it is 7:08 in Hong Kong - wonder what time it is here?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Here you are Stan.... and to prove I know "bugger all" I thought mine was called a Navihawk but you can clearly see it IS A Skyhawk!!! So which one is a Navihawk?

MIKE..


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

It gives my wife much amusement when I ware it. She takes the piss about being able to tell the time in any one of 30 cities around the world!!! and never being on time here in the U.K

MIKE..


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry for the crap pics guys, but it is 9:24 (somewhere???).


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mike,

Bugger, that's got a lot of bits on it.









Nice looking though.









Doesn't you good lady realise your are doing research into world time zones? This is important work!









We have goals.









Like, getting good looking watches on our wrists.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like that ... and I "don't do titanium" but that does look good


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

ESL,

That watch says to me " I have a kick arse, clever watch on my wrist. If you don't like it kiss its arse and mine".

I can wear watches that are vintage and simple. I like watches that have complications.

But that sucker rocks.
















I have a saying that fits the bill if someone doesn't like me or my sh*t. I'm not proud or self important but I do stick up for my humble existance.

I just say, "bite my arse".

I don't know how it came about but it seems to work.









I may be getting old.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Stan,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I know.









I should be in a "home".


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Oooohhh...

Did you know that if I flew at 180 knots for 450 nautical miles, it would only take 2 hours and 30 minutes?

Nope... neither did I.

I wonder what time it is?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Who cares when it look that cool?

Read the flipin' instrutions!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

It comes to something when you have to read instructions for a wristwatch









Look, its late (I think) I need some support!

Try this for size: Instructions


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

A nice watch, complicated but nice.









I thought my promaster was complicated.









I used to know how to use a slide rule until Seiko brought out a watch with a built in calculator.









What's the time? Time to start wearing a second watch.









My Eco-Drive is very simple, a bit like me.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

ESL,

I'll take a look tomorrow.
















I'm a bit fried now and don't understand what a caps lock is.























OK, I'll have a look now.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Scarily enough Joolz, I can still figure out a slide rule, so the Skyhawk does not scare me there.

Methinks its time for a nice whisky. I am not checking the watch for that information though - I have a built in whisky timer


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

You wait till the clocks go back and you have forgoten how to switch the summer time off and you can't find the instructions!!!!

MIKE..


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Seems simple enough to me.









Send me the watch as I have no "hands on" experience.
















Bugger me dude, that is one nice but comlplex watch that looks like a real watch.

It's fecking clever, imvho.









Not like a '60's Wittnauer is it?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Stan said:


> Send me the watch as I have no "hands on" experience.


The watch has got no hands-on experience either, three flippin crown positions and none of them turn the hands!!!

No, seriously though - I think I like it. I was never sure about titanium and I am still a bit iffy about it, but I think I like it.

Is it time for bed yet


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

ESL,

What is your real name? Stick it in your signature if you wish.









Mine is Stan, no crap. That's my given name

That watch is stunning, do what you wish with it, it's yours.









I'll go to bed too if we have exhasted our research.









Good night to all.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Stan, George here.

I think it's in my sig, but I'll have a look later on.

I think I have it all sorted now







, so thanks everyone for all the humour and comments









And now, it really is time for bed... no jokes please


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi George,

I want an Omega too.


----------

